# Pronomes oblíquos



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Não sei quanto a Portugal, mas aqui no Brasil os pronomes oblíquos estão mudando. A pregunta, na verdade, é do pronome "comigo", que se manteve firme e forte. Por que ocorreu isso no Brasil, enquanto os outros viraram "com ele(s)/ela(s)", "com a gente", "com você(s)"?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Primeiro, como os seres humanos, a natureza e muitas outras coisas, as línguas mudam com o passo do tempo. Além disso, o brasileiro falado é cada vez mais um idioma analítico, do ponto de vista morfológico.


----------



## Nonstar

Olaszinhok said:


> Primeiro, como os seres humanos, a natureza e muitas outras coisas, as línguas mudam com o passo do tempo. Além disso, o brasileiro falado é cada vez mais um idioma analítico, do ponto de vista morfológico.


"O brasileiro falado"?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Nonstar said:


> O brasileiro falado"?


Queria dizer o português falado/que se fala no Brasil.


----------



## machadinho

É que ninguém no Brasil chama a língua de brasileiro. É meio pejorativo.  Por favor não me pergunte por quê.


----------



## Olaszinhok

machadinho said:


> É meio pejorativo


Percebo... Obrigado.


----------



## guihenning

Não há ainda nenhuma mudança real. O sistema continua a ser comigo, contigo, consigo*, conosco, convosco, consigo*. O único que efetivamente não se usa é “convosco”, por razões óbvias. Conosco aparentemente é percebido como formal pela maioria. É verdade que “com nós” tenha-se popularizado e hoje em dia passe sem muito problema, mas não ocorre no português culto escrito, nem no padrão. Como as terceiras pessoas selecionam normalmente o nominativo “com ele, com ela, com você, com eles, com elas, com vocês”, o sistema passa a dominar e influenciar as outras pessoas, daí “com nós”. Só se poderia falar efetivamente em mudança se o uso tivesse sido completamente substituído, os falantes tivessem perdido a noção do pronome e não mais se usasse, de todo.
Quanto a “consigo” o uso sempre foi limitado na Ibéria (único lugar em que sobreviveu). Diz-se e só se pode dizer “vou falar com ele/ela” e não “consigo”. Pode-se, entretanto, dizer “saiu e levou as chaves consigo”. Nesse sentido, “consigo” não equivale aos outros pronomes, como “comigo”.
“Com você” é a forma normal no Brasil. Em Portugal prefere-se “consigo” para evitar que se explicite o pronome de tratamento “você”.
“Contigo” sobrevive relativamente bem no Brasil e embora se creia que “comigo” seja imbatível, ouve-se com relativa frequência “com eu” por aí, embora a resistência a “com eu” seja muito, muito maior que a “com nós”.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> É que ninguém no Brasil chama a língua de brasileiro. É meio pejorativo.  Por favor não me pergunte por quê.


Enquanto isso aqui na UZH na _Bibliothek_ do _Romanisches Seminar_… 
Mas quando for chefe de departamento, vou mandar arrancar essa palhaçada toda e meter “_Brasilianisches Portugiesisch_”.


----------



## Nonstar

guihenning said:


> Enquanto isso aqui na UZH na _Bibliothek_ do _Romanisches Seminar_…
> Mas quando for chefe de departamento, vou mandar arrancar essa palhaçada toda e meter “_Brasilianisches Portugiesisch_”.


É de foder o cu do palhaço, isso!   
A propósito, por que não é _Brasilianisches Portugiesisch_? Digo, por que essa palhaçada?


----------



## machadinho

Não... tipo, não dá, é igual chamar o nosso sushi de morango com catupiri e carne seca de "morango com catupiri e carne seca". É "sushi", su-shi, suuu-shi.


----------



## Nonstar

Pois é. Não entendo por que razão alguém que já é do Forum há tempos, que saiba português, responde a um fio, em português, referindo-se à língua como brasileiro. Intrigante.


----------



## machadinho

Opa, calma aí, você quer dizer que o post do @Olaszinhok foi _intencionalmente_ desdenhoso?  @Olaszinhok, querido, foi mesmo?


----------



## guihenning

Nonstar said:


> É de foder o cu do palhaço, isso!
> A propósito, por que não é _Brasilianisches Portugiesisch_? Digo, por que essa palhaçada?


Não sei bem. Em todo o território germanófono geralmente se diz _Brasilianisch_. Há dicionários de “_Deutsch-Brasilianisch-Brasilianisch-Deutsch_” embora alguns editores, como a Langenscheidt, prefiram sistematicamente “_Brasilianisches Portugiesisch_”. Quando questionei o porquê dessa separação na biblioteca daqui, disseram de cara feia que era porque se tratava de autores brasileiros, embora, vê-se, o mesmo não aconteça com “_Spanisch_”. Sei que não sou o único que já questionou essa designação e não sei por que ainda não mudaram.
No curso de Línguas Românicas Comparadas geralmente se diz mesmo é _Portugiesisch_ ou _Brasilianisches Portugiesisch_ quando necessário. Na Alemanha e na Suíça há cursos de ”_Brasilianisch” _nas escolas de idiomas pela cidade e nessa área qualquer outra denominação não costuma nem existir. Fui até aconselhado uma vez por um amigo francês a pôr Brasilianisch no currículo, por motivos de “clareza”...
Ah, e aqui há português a rodo e entre eles sempre se nota, geralmente, uma clara intenção de separar o joio do trigo e eles mesmos costumam chamar o nosso português  a “brasileiro” somente. Pode ter também algo a ver, já que nas universidades e escolas de idiomas eles são a maioria. Esses dias quase apanhei porque num determinado trabalho eu preferi “registro” a “registo” na aula de filologia.


----------



## Olaszinhok

machadinho said:


> do @Olaszinhok foi _intencionalmente_ desdenhoso


Olá pessoal! Claro que não, o meu _post_ não foi absolutamente intencional, nem sabia que o termo_ brasileiro _podia soar pejorativo nesse contexto. Porém, é uma realidade que na Europa e nomeadamente no meu país (Itália) se publicam livros de texto diferentes para aprender português luso e português do Brasil. Ainda por cima, há uns escritores que são traduzidos do português brasileiro para o português de Portugal.


----------



## Nonstar

guihenning said:


> Ah, e aqui há português a rodo e entre eles sempre se nota, geralmente, uma clara intenção de separar o joio do trigo e eles mesmos costumam chamar o nosso português  a “brasileiro” somente. Pode ter também algo a ver, já que nas universidades e escolas de idiomas eles são a maioria. Esses dias quase apanhei porque num determinado trabalho eu preferi “registro” a “registo” na aula de filologia.


Que cafonas!


Olaszinhok said:


> Olá pessoal! Claro que não, o meu _post_ não foi absolutamente intencional, (foi em parte intencional?  ) nem sabia que o termo_ brasiliero _podia soar pejorativo nesse contexto. Porém, é uma realidade que na Europa e nomeadamente no meu país (Itália) se publicam livros de texto diferentes para aprender português luso e português do Brasil. *Ainda por cima, há uns escritores que são traduzidos do português brasileiro para o português de Portugal.*


A isso chama-se filtragem, ou eugenia literária.


----------



## machadinho

Olaszinhok said:


> Olá pessoal! Claro que não, o meu _post_ não foi absolutamente intencional, nem sabia que o termo_ brasiliero brasileiro _podia soar pejorativo nesse contexto.


Ah, tranquilo então. Bom senso com isso aí, senão o caldo entorna rapidinho, e só mesmo o santo do @guihenning para aturar essas coisas, valeu? Beijo na alma.


----------



## machadinho

Nonstar said:


> A isso chama-se filtragem, ou eugenia literária.


Mas fazemos ou fazíamos o mesmo com as obras do resto da Lusofonia, não?


----------



## Nonstar

machadinho said:


> Mas fazemos ou fazíamos o mesmo com as obras do resto da Lusofonia, não?


Fazíamos?! Sinceramente, não sabia. Traduções do português luso para o brasileiro? Só tenho a dizer: _eita!_


----------



## machadinho

Era. Tanto que o Saramago exigiu que a grafia lusa fosse mantida nas edições brasileiras. Com toda razão. Abra qualquer romance dele aí na página dos direitos autorais e veja. Muito doido, né? Acho o fim da picada não se encontrar à venda uma edição não modernizada do Machado, do Alencar, do Eça. Do Pessoa tem. Mundo cruel, adeus.


----------



## Olaszinhok

machadinho said:


> Beijo na alma.


----------

